# Ski Sundown - 2/11/09 (night)



## Greg (Feb 7, 2009)

Gonna be warm on Wednesday with some rain possibly at night. Epic spring bumps?!  Who's down?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 7, 2009)

sounds good to me


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2009)

Should be there.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2009)

I NEED to get back out after missing all weekend.  This will be my first chance this week.  I'm gonna try to get into work early so I can get to Sundown while there's still some sunlight.


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm probably doing the afternoon.


----------



## 180 (Feb 9, 2009)

I am thinking of going, but I won't be there till 7pm.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 9, 2009)

180 said:


> I am thinking of going, but I won't be there till 7pm.



Feel like giving a hack some pointers?


----------



## MrMagic (Feb 9, 2009)

ill be there from 11 30 till 2 Pm  when they are nice and soft  then i have to go to work,

p.s they were sweet again today ( monday)


----------



## 180 (Feb 9, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Feel like giving a hack some pointers?



Sure thing.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 9, 2009)

180, how long of a ride is it for you?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2009)

180 said:


> I am thinking of going, but I won't be there till 7pm.



Hope to see you there!  Should be a good night.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2009)

So who's going tonight?  I plan on getting on snow around 4:30 today and skiing until close, or my legs give out.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 11, 2009)

i'll be on skis by 1:30.  i plan to ski until 5 or 6 depending on my legs.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2009)

You guys getting out for the afternoon session suck!


----------



## powhunter (Feb 11, 2009)

have fun you guys....tried everything to get out with ya but it aint happening

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> You guys getting out for the afternoon session suck!



  Mashed taters!


----------



## 180 (Feb 11, 2009)

2knees said:


> 180, how long of a ride is it for you?



Around an hour.  I don't know how rush hour will affect me.  Is there a better way than 84 - Waterbury - Rt8 north?


----------



## 180 (Feb 11, 2009)

181 is joining me so we'll se you there.


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2009)

180 said:


> 181 is joining me so we'll se you there.



:lol: Brian is going to get his ass handed to him tonight. :lol: Have fun keeping up big man!


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh, by the way, Brian - you have to shoot video tonight. Dave and Alan were killing it on rock hard bumps during the comp. It would be great to see them exploding Temptor mush piles.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2009)

No video camera with me, if you want video you're gonna have to man up and ski through till the night...


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> :lol: Brian is going to get his ass handed to him tonight. :lol: Have fun keeping up big man!



I will be there getting my ass handed to me as well. Possibly on some new boots. I should be there around 6:00 to 6:30.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I will be there getting my ass handed to me as well. Possibly on some new boots. I should be there around 6:00 to 6:30.



Cool!  See you there.


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2009)

57 degrees!

http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/

Sure none of you want to fake a stomach bug and head out this afternoon ? :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> 57 degrees!
> 
> http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/
> 
> Sure none of you want to fake a stomach bug and head out this afternoon ? :lol:



i'm ready to absolutely bust out today.  time to put away the conservative skiing for a day and let my freak flag fly.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2009)

i was not feeling bad that i can't ski today, the  weather forecast didn't look good. But i just poked my head outside and now I'm pissed!  have fun this afternoon/evening.


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'm ready to absolutely bust out today.  time to put away the conservative skiing for a day and let my freak flag fly.



Full on slush explosions. Grassi gets a beat down today.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> Full on slush explosions. Grassi gets a beat down today.



:lol: relax tough guy.  i will not disappoint today.


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> :lol: relax tough guy.  i will not disappoint today.



Sweet! I knew you wouldn't. Gonna be nuts!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sure none of you want to fake a stomach bug and head out this afternoon ? :lol:



I was seriously considering it...

Might split out a couple of hours early...


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2009)

sixty-effin-one


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 11, 2009)

under armour base layer and fleece vest today.


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> under armour base layer and fleece vest today.



Flex those guns for the camera please.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 11, 2009)

leaving norwalk............ NOW!!!


----------



## severine (Feb 11, 2009)

You guys suck.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2009)

it is too warm. to preserve the snow they should close the mountain.








i hate it when job and family get in the way of good skiing. :angry:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2009)

I should be there by about 2:30 today...


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 11, 2009)

It' 63F and sunny here in Bloomfield. The melt water from the snow can't seem to find a storm drain fast enough, the snow is dissolving.


----------



## 180 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll be there at 4:30.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 11, 2009)

Since I just happened to finish work early today, I will be heading up there shortly.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 11, 2009)

You all suck! I wont be there until 6:00 at the earliest. I will also be in the new boots, Krypton Cross's, should be intresting. My feet are not looking forward to it


----------



## severine (Feb 11, 2009)

At least you'll be there...


----------

